# email notifications server 2008 Standard r2



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

How can I setup email notifications for alerts. IE Backup, memory usage diskspace etc. without running exchange? I need to be able to use another smtp server. I have gmail and tried setting it up but gmail requires tls security.
Thank You,
Jerry


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I have searched and cannot find any answers to this.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can't with the tools available from Microsoft. There are third party systems for monitoring that will do what you are looking for.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Is this something they have removed? All of my old small business servers send me notifications that backup has taken place or that too much memory is being used. Do you know of an affordable solution? thanks for answering my post.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Google is a wonderful thing.
http://blogs.technet.com/b/jhoward/...ontents-by-email-on-an-event-log-trigger.aspx

This is very basic and probably prone to some events not being reported. It looks like it would be a lot to manage and personally I would look for a local company to do the monitoring from the outside, a lot less hassle and better alerting.

I learned something new today.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Thanks Rockn! I will give this a try. My only question is what to put for smtp server? do I use my gmail smtp or something else?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do you have a local email server? I am not sure gmail will let you relay.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

No I think that is my big issue. No exchange with Server Standard. All my other servers are SBS servers. Is there a no cost way to add an email server to server 2008 r2 standard?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you have email servers on your network use one of those accounts or create a new one just for the alerts.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I guess I am confused. Can this be done without exhcange? Thanks for your patience with me.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What is the difference? If you have a mail server why not use it. You would probably have to set up an email account on Gmail just for this purpose. The SMTP server has to be on your network or you will need to be able to relay off of another server.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

This article looked interesting.
http://blog.abettergeek.com/server-...how-i-learned-to-let-go-and-love-smart-hosts/


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There is always the option of configuring your own SMTP server in IIS like squashman posted. I am doing that exact thing in my office. If I had an Exchange server locally you can bet I would be using it however.


----------

